# Join me in discussing



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Some techniques/scenarios us agitator use to make training a bit more realistic.

One technique I like to use on older dogs is to dress in complete camouflage and hide in trees in the woods. The dog is usually in a crate and has no idea they are going to work. I communicate to the handler through phone that I'm in position( usually s mile back in the deep brush. The handler ques the dog and it's sent for a search and destroy(que words). As I see the k9 approaching I control my breathing through meditation. When he gets close enough I hurl myself toward the dog in a offensive attack. Good dogs will stay and confront the threat in a life or death combat situation. Fun stuff. Now I'd like to hear some of your training techniques.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

what is the function of the dogs you are training like this?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> what is the function of the dogs you are training like this?


Joby

I believe they're training for the Protection dog Validation or to be 
K9 Martial artists? ;-)


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Private property intruders. Cleaning out squatters. Theft with a runaway assailant. Stuff like that. Also unruly illegal alien hiding on private property.


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

By the way I'd like to thank you for your participation in my thread. Stick around I'll bet there will be some interesting information divulged here.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> Private property intruders. Cleaning out squatters. Theft with a runaway assailant. Stuff like that. Also unruly illegal alien hiding on private property.


sounds cool, any video to post?


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Dont take since our training is so realistic I don't want PETA on my ass.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's not a new version of training SAR???


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> It's not a new version of training SAR???


You could say that, but with a sinister edge. Combat with dogs is not a laughing matter, unless it's a dobe


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dominic D'Ambrosio said:


> You could say that, but with a sinister edge. Combat with dogs is not a laughing matter, unless it's a dobe


DomDam

Let me know when you're in Colorado and I'll send one of my Dobermanns after you while you're hiding in the woods. We'll see who laughs last. Oh and don't worry I wouldn't video tape it.
I wouldn't want PETA to get on your ass ;-)


----------



## Dominic D'Ambrosio (Jan 24, 2011)

Will do but you better leave the crate open for his retreat.

By the way I haven't heard any WDF members coming to your aid to defend you about the awe-inspiring training they witnessed while in your company.


----------

